# TD80D New Holland Tractor



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking to get an A/C cab tractor for dad to rake with, not looking for a real big tractor but still want big enough to back up on the 575 baler and H7230 discbine if something happens to my primary tractor. Any thoughts on the TD80 having enough HP to run either of those 2? I know the baler recommends 75HP and the I have found HP ratings on the TD80 from 62HP to 80HP, not sure which to believe.

Ben


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I couldn't find TD80D on Nebraska test website (http://tractortestlab.unl.edu/new-holland) but it does lost a TL80D at @68 hp and a wealth of other info
73, Mark
PS The TD80D is "claimed" hp of 72 http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/3/5/6357-new-holland-td80d.html
I always prefer to believe the Nebraska test are they are not the sellers but are a long standing and trusted entity to correctly determine HP and were originally established to rebut or confirm claims of over HP that was abundant in the younger days of tractor sales.
73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I would say you are at the bare minimum for the discbine. Neighbour had a jx 75 (red td) for a few years and I ran it maybe 30-40 hours. Would drag a baler and wagon around anywhere on our hills in 4wd, tight turning tractor for picking up round bales with the loader too. Lots of clutch and electrical and fuel filter/lines problems while they owned it though. It was sold at 800 hours old when they stopped making their own hay.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Stay away from new holland TD


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a TD95D and wish I had never bought it. It is rough riding, controls are not ergonomically correct, and are cheaply built. Having said that, mine has over 1500 hrs and have only replaced the clutch cable and a hydraulic line on it. It is used for everything haying. They are not built for heavy work. Best thing I can say about it is they don't use fuel.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> Stay away from new holland TD


Wouldn't trade my 7610 II for 3 of them. :lol:


----------

